# My wife is wrong! I don’t have a problem!



## JoshCarrell (May 23, 2022)

Well, I filled the garbage, and then I filled the basement. I think I’m going to need more space! 😁😂


----------



## koolbikes (May 23, 2022)

WoW !... That looks very familiar, "a friend of mine's garage"... He told me that his wife said if you buy another bicycle I'm leaving you, he told me he's going to miss her.😂
No more problem !


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 23, 2022)

"I'm going to leave you"  .. that's no threat.

"I'm leaving you and taking half your bikes" .. now *THAT* is a threat.


----------



## Junkman Bob (May 23, 2022)

Double the amount of bikes in one space by hanging from rafters …😜


----------



## BFGforme (May 23, 2022)

There was a country song about that, I’m gonna miss her….


----------



## J-wagon (May 23, 2022)

Looks normal to me. Just maybe too tidy. 👍


----------



## Junkman Bob (May 23, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> There was a country song about that, I’m gonna miss her….



Oh lookky here …I gotta BIKE !!!


----------



## JoshCarrell (May 23, 2022)

Junkman Bob said:


> Double the amount of bikes in one space by hanging from rafters …😜



I started on the front room instead…🤣


----------



## rollfaster (May 23, 2022)

JoshCarrell said:


> I started on the front room instead…🤣
> 
> View attachment 1632674



Love it!


----------



## tacochris (May 24, 2022)

In 2021 I had 48 or so bikes and finally decided it was just too much and I whittled it down to about 10-15 I really love.  Lesson here is, its only a problem until I decide its a problem.  Until then, its your problem...Lol
My wife knows that if I dont have my hobbies to distract me, Im not awesome to be around so "happy spouse, happy house".  

She told me recently that she loved my bikes because Im a better person with them and I just about shed a tear!


----------



## JoshCarrell (May 25, 2022)

These are from the last two years. Over the last twenty five years I’ve owned thousands of Vintage bikes. 😁


----------



## Rivnut (May 25, 2022)

We haven’t been told how long you’ve been married but apparently not long enough to have been told that “the wife is never wrong.”


----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 25, 2022)

Time to get a new wife maybe?


----------



## JoshCarrell (May 25, 2022)

Same wife for 25 years. We are a till Death do us part couple…but if I keep it up, that may be sooner than I had hoped. 🤣


----------



## Tour De Luxe (May 28, 2022)

Honey, it’s not an obsession.  It’s an investment! You know how volatile the stock market is these days!


----------



## Sambikeman (May 29, 2022)

I just have to be sure to leave room to get to the washer & dryer


----------



## Dra (May 29, 2022)

How would she ever know if you added a bike or two


----------



## JoshCarrell (May 29, 2022)

Dra said:


> How would she ever know if you added a bike or two



You’d think she wouldn’t notice, but she notices every single time.


----------



## catfish (May 30, 2022)

I agree


----------



## Nashman (May 30, 2022)

Each one ( bike) is an individual, and being the sensitive guy you are, you need to adopt them and nourish their needs from the big cruel world of abusive owners, scrap yards, and new imported junk sold at big box stores that are threatening their existence and self worth. Like a surrogate parent, missionary, "Big Brother", you are like Robin Hood, Superman, and Jerry Springer all in one. Hail Josh!


----------



## phantom (May 30, 2022)

No wife problems here. Married 52 years today. Back when May 30th of every year was Memorial Day.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 3, 2022)

You filled the GARBAGE? I'd love to see what you  through out... Nice collection any way, your absolutely right... RideOnn... Razin....


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 3, 2022)

Junkman Bob said:


> Oh lookky here …I gotta BIKE !!!



Okay, brad bob bike Paisley.....


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 3, 2022)

JoshCarrell said:


> I started on the front room instead…🤣
> 
> View attachment 1632674



Good call JC... That's just what i would do too....


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 3, 2022)

JoshCarrell said:


> These are from the last two years. Over the last twenty five years I’ve owned thousands of Vintage bikes. 😁



Thousands? I've owned hundreds over the last 50+ years, so i guess i'm the one with the problem... Still have over 150 now.... RideOn....


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 3, 2022)

phantom said:


> No wife problems here. Married 52 years today. Back when May 30th of every year was Memorial Day.



So how many is that in "Bike Years"? P.S it still is here.....


----------



## phantom (Jun 3, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> So how many is that in "Bike Years"? P.S it still is here.....



Since 1971 Memorial Day is the last Monday in May no matter what the calendar date is.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 3, 2022)

phantom said:


> Since 1971 Memorial Day is the last Monday in May no matter what the calendar date is.



Well now tell me something i Didn't know... Wow....


----------



## phantom (Jun 3, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Well now tell me something i Didn't know... Wow....



You said in Wisconsin Memorial Day is still celebrated on the 30th of May every year. Wow


----------



## COB (Jun 15, 2022)

Nashman said:


> Each one ( bike) is an individual, and being the sensitive guy you are, you need to adopt them and nourish their needs from the big cruel world of abusive owners, scrap yards, and new imported junk sold at big box stores that are threatening their existence and self worth. Like a surrogate parent, missionary, "Big Brother", you are like Robin Hood, Superman, and Jerry Springer all in one. Hail Josh!



Nashman, one might think that you may have used that line before! 🤣


----------



## Billythekid (Jun 15, 2022)

Dra said:


> How would she ever know if you added a bike or two



I’ve been using this strategy


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 15, 2022)

Yep, I do the same thing.. One or 2 more , she'll never know the difference especially if I put them in the back shed...  RideOn.....


----------



## Dra (Jun 15, 2022)

The old saying goes “It’s better to ask forgiveness than permission”😳


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 15, 2022)

Ha..speaking as a victim of divorce.. you don't know and never say never..🥺🥺🥺


----------

